# When will Pocket Camp be released in the UK?



## thisistian (Nov 11, 2017)

Does anyone know? Late November perhaps?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Ye  i think its the same.

AND IT BETTER BE COS I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF WAITING EXTRA TIME


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm guessing Late November as well.


----------

